#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 儿子的头部做好辣（早做好了

## アマテウス大神



----------


## 菜鳥

你的狗狗做的好可愛,我很喜歡
我好想看你穿上它的樣子 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 野獸 Bigor

請問一下，那種能夠乾淨塑型的泡棉是哪種泡棉? 小弟一直都找不到，只能在冷卻材料行亂買一個擋冷氣的(摀臉

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 請問一下，那種能夠乾淨塑型的泡棉是哪種泡棉? 小弟一直都找不到，只能在冷卻材料行亂買一個擋冷氣的(摀臉


冷卻材料行需要的只是一點點塞門縫而已，

製作布偶裝的泡棉請搜尋

*EPE 泡棉*，包裝材料行有賣，大量有販售整捆

淘寶網上稱為珍珠棉

----------


## Charlinkle

哇这个也太强了吧！
想问一下您接不接委托呢？ :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 哇这个也太强了吧！
> 想问一下您接不接委托呢？


这位大佬在知乎与各大展场出没嗷，但不是专业制作

他最近的知乎帖子说自己淡圈：https://www.zhihu.com/question/38106...wer/1125769211

不过我是不相信哦

因为另外一个帖子*有什么推荐的中国Fursuiter？*把他列在“知名”之列

该不会没有经过调查就问委托的事情吧？

----------


## Charlinkle

> 这位大佬在知乎与各大展场出没嗷，但不是专业制作
> 
> 他最近的知乎帖子说自己淡圈：https://www.zhihu.com/question/38106...wer/1125769211
> 
> 不过我是不相信哦
> 
> 因为另外一个帖子*有什么推荐的中国Fursuiter？*把他列在“知名”之列
> 
> 该不会没有经过调查就问委托的事情吧？


天！ :jcdragon-idle: 
这我还真的是第一次认识
我认毛毛们一般都是看名字和大头贴（多的是我不知道的大佬！还是要先做足功课才行啊。。）

----------

